# Versionen Team Viewer



## Thomas Linke (5 Oktober 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Wir haben die Information erhalten, dass Team Viewer alle Versionen < 10 abkündigt. Hat jemand schon Infos darüber, wie man ältere Systeme ggf. anpassen kann?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## PN/DP (5 Oktober 2021)

zu AnyDesk wechseln

Harald


----------



## Thomas Linke (5 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> zu AnyDesk wechseln
> 
> Harald


So einfach ist das nicht, sind sehr viele Maschinen, dreistellig, die dann umgerüstet werden müssten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (5 Oktober 2021)

Hier mal die Info dazu:



> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im Laufe der Jahre haben wir eure TeamViewer Verbindungen in vielerlei Hinsicht verbessert: Stabilität, Leistung, Funktionen, Integrationen, Protokolle und Sicherheit.
> 
> ...




Quelle:
https://community.teamviewer.com/Ge...wir-verabschieden-uns-von-teamviewer-9-und-10


----------



## trobo (5 Oktober 2021)

Thomas Linke schrieb:


> So einfach ist das nicht, sind sehr viele Maschinen, dreistellig, die dann umgerüstet werden müssten



Dir wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben wie alle die anzufassen und zumindest auf eine neuere Teamviewer Version hochzuziehen. Ihr habt doch sicher ein Szenario dafür vorgesehen oder? Software wird nie auf ewig funktionieren ohne sie aktualisieren zu müssen insbesondere nicht sowas wie Fernwartungssoftware mittels Rendezvous Server.  

Mal bei Teamviewer direkt nachfragen, falls ein Upgrade nicht direkt durchführbar ist ?


----------



## Thomas Linke (5 Oktober 2021)

trobo schrieb:


> Dir wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben wie alle die anzufassen und zumindest auf eine neuere Teamviewer Version hochzuziehen. Ihr habt doch sicher ein Szenario dafür vorgesehen oder? Software wird nie auf ewig funktionieren ohne sie aktualisieren zu müssen insbesondere nicht sowas wie Fernwartungssoftware mittels Rendezvous Server.


Das bin ich bei Dir, aber die Aufwendungen sind halt sehr hoch und unsere Ressourcen begrenzt. Gehört ja nicht wirklich zum Tagesgeschäft. Das muss jetzt recherchiert, vorbereitet und angepackt werden.


----------



## JesperMP (5 Oktober 2021)

Wenn man ein Teamviewer Lizenz erwerbt hat für gewerblichen Zweck, dann bekommt man auch den Teamviewer Host.
Teamviewer Host kann man frei distribuiren an seine Kunden. Keine weitere Lizenzen oder Kosten.
Also, einfach den aktuellen Teamviewer Host and die Kunden senden.


----------

